# Studying For MCAT ( Karachi)



## Blossom (Oct 12, 2015)

Hello. I am currently doing Alevels. So my main priorities are AKU or DOW. The thing is i don't understand where to start studying from. People have recommended me to study from inter and sat 2 bks. But i just cannot make myself study. Can anyone recommend any good coaching center to take mcat preparatory classes from. I have heard that doctors inn is the best. So do i go there or it a waste of my money and time?


----------



## Mahe12 (Jul 14, 2015)

No, in my opinon academy should not be your priority ! As you are doing A levels , AKU test is held when many Alevels students are going through their exams/practicals . This year , AKU test is held on 14 june, 2015! As far for your preparation , you should revise your all O/Alevels books , no need to study inter books ,I know many people would suggest specially for O/A levels students to study fsc books ! BUT First of all , you should revise your books and then for practice take Barrons SAT books . AKU test is generally very conceptual and very competitive , lucky are those who get there  Have you given SAT 1 ? It would also be helpful for your preparation and test . Physics portion in AKU test is quite difficult ,moreover I also find maths and science reasoning also very difficult as I was an FSc student , and even I haven't given SAT  Required percentage in sciences portion to pass was 52 pc and mine was 48 pc and I find engish portion very easy , and I got 79 pc and required to pass was 68 pc ! 
So ,I recommend you to start early preparation for this test , difficulty level vary each year !


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

Blossom said:


> Hello. I am currently doing Alevels. So my main priorities are AKU or DOW. The thing is i don't understand where to start studying from. People have recommended me to study from inter and sat 2 bks. But i just cannot make myself study. Can anyone recommend any good coaching center to take mcat preparatory classes from. I have heard that doctors inn is the best. So do i go there or it a waste of my money and time?


Definitely concentrate on your A levels. Thereafter, grab the FSC and SAT books and go through em as many times as you can. Also: 

Academics Help!: More MCAT Past Papers & Star Academy Tests

Academics Help!: AKU Test Preparation

Academics Help!: A complete and comprehensive guide to the AKU INTERVIEW

Academics Help!: A guide to the UHS MCAT, especially for the A'levels students!

Acing MCAT - If I can do it, so can you


----------



## Mahe12 (Jul 14, 2015)

One thing I want to ask here :
Is it beneficial for Fsc students to apply or reapply to appear in AKU test ? I was surprised to know when My cousin told that in her class no one is of FSC student :?as far in my experience , why I haven't seen any Fsc student that clear AKU test recently, I mean not in the previous century/years  Because it is my dream to study in AKU (... everybody's dream ) ! one of my age fellow cousin got in AKU and she was an O/A levels students , also extra ordinary intelligent , she has revised only her Alevels books ,moreover she has the best score in her SAT !! we together appeared in that test on 14 june ,2015 ! And now she is studying in Aga khan Medical University and she got 91 pc in sciences portion and 84 pc in English (MA) ! ...I have discussed my result in the previous post ! Keeping in mind , there also many more O/A levels students who fail to make mark in AKU test so O/A levels students fully prepared for that test okay ! My cousin revised all and all Alevels books and she started her revision from the begining of January for AKU test and she told that before that, she had practice a lot Barrons and Kaplan questions to appear in SAT so I think SAT is very important that cover your concepts according to the difficulty level of AKU test ! Anyways best of luck for those who are going to appear in that competitive test so start your eary prep Academy session for AKU is generally of one month and just a hectic routine ! You have to cover your whole syllabus with concepts and the time is very short !


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

Mahe12 said:


> One thing I want to ask here :
> Is it beneficial for Fsc students to apply or reapply to appear in AKU test ? I was surprised to know when My cousin told that in her class no one is of FSC student :?as far in my experience , why I haven't seen any Fsc student that clear AKU test recently, I mean not in the previous century/years  Because it is my dream to study in AKU (... everybody's dream ) ! one of my age fellow cousin got in AKU and she was an O/A levels students , also extra ordinary intelligent , she has revised only her Alevels books ,moreover she has the best score in her SAT !! we together appeared in that test on 14 june ,2015 ! And now she is studying in Aga khan Medical University and she got 91 pc in sciences portion and 84 pc in English (MA) ! ...I have discussed my result in the previous post ! Keeping in mind , there also many more O/A levels students who fail to make mark in AKU test so O/A levels students fully prepared for that test okay ! My cousin revised all and all Alevels books and she started her revision from the begining of January for AKU test and she told that before that, she had practice a lot Barrons and Kaplan questions to appear in SAT so I think SAT is very important that cover your concepts according to the difficulty level of AKU test ! Anyways best of luck for those who are going to appear in that competitive test so start your eary prep Academy session for AKU is generally of one month and just a hectic routine ! You have to cover your whole syllabus with concepts and the time is very short !



That's some good info. I've got a couple friends that did very well on the AKU test, had straight A*s and had 2200+ in SAT 1 and 2. They still got rejected, which was hard to believe, but it did happen. I know one guy that got accepted though. I'll get back to you if I get any good info from him.


----------



## Mahe12 (Jul 14, 2015)

armourlessknight said:


> That's some good info. I've got a couple friends that did very well on the AKU test, had straight A*s and had 2200+ in SAT 1 and 2. They still got rejected, which was hard to believe, but it did happen. I know one guy that got accepted though. I'll get back to you if I get any good info from him.


 :thumbsup: what do you say about Fsc students , means they should expect to get consider for AKU ?


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

fsc students do get selected in AKU they basically ask each and every stuff for admissions like co curricular activities etc ive seen even a 790 marks in fsc guy get selected though he had previously done o levels the main thing is their entry test and interview as far as i know fsc marks dont matter that much for AKU a conceptual read of science subjects and having good english one can clear their test


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

Mahe12 said:


> :thumbsup: what do you say about Fsc students , means they should expect to get consider for AKU ?


I'd say Shane Warney is right to a good extent. Extra curricular activities and making sure you present yourself as a desirable student in the interview is imperative. I don't really think whether you've done A levels or FSC makes too much of a difference. AKU definitely has a more holistic approach to selecting applicants.


----------

